
3D Gun Schematic Website Banned in PA - gunzzz
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-mix/wp/2018/07/30/data-allowing-people-to-print-out-their-own-guns-temporarily-blocked-from-internet-in-pa-after-legal-pressure/
======
MorrisofOrange
So what happens if a Pennsylvanian uses a VPN or TOR? Also DD has a good case.
it is a Texan organization getting sued by Pennsylvania it would be hard to
argue this isn't intrastate trade.

